# VIP 211K Ethernet Port



## buckonator (Oct 10, 2007)

I have an perplexing problem. A few days ago, my 211K was hooked up to my wireless network via an AirPort Express. My other two receivers (both 622) are also hooked up to the same network via express's. A couple days ago, all 3 receivers reported that they were not hooked to the internet. I checked the connections on all three, got the 622's all fixed up. I cannot figure out what is going on with the 211K - I can't even get the little green light above the ethernet port on the box to come on when I insert the cable. Checking the airport express's settings on the computer show it is configured like all the others. I have reset the 211, reset the express several times, and even changed ethernet cables. You guys have any other ideas ? Thanks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you tried swapping the AirPort Express units around, maybe one of them failed?

I've seen many wireless units that look good on diagnostics, but just do not work (usually xmt works but rcv fails).


----------



## buckonator (Oct 10, 2007)

I figured it out - I had the express' settings incorrect. Making all 3 configurations matched cleared up all the problems. All is well - wife was freaked out by the message "to avoid additional charges...". Thanks for the help.


----------

